
Either your interest in coding starts at a young age or not at all - mitchpron
http://www.stackprinter.com/export?service=meta.stackoverflow&question=33970&printer=false&linktohome=true
======
dalke
What am I looking at? It appears to be a collection of comments from
StackOverflow back in 2008.

Nothing in there says "Either your interest in coding starts at a young age or
not at all". There is a plot of "distribution of ages when starte
programming", but that's self-selected from the population of people who
answer questions on Stack Overflow.

If so, a better interpretation (IMO) is "Early Stack Overflow contributors
started programming as teenagers."

------
nmgsd
This is 100% false. Can confirm.

